# How men fight, how women fight



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Seems whenever you have a group of friends then it breaks up it's because the ladies aren't getting along.

Seen this and thought it was cute.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

My dad was a middle school teacher for years and broke up many fights. He said the boys were done after a couple of punches landed. The girls on the other hand would attack each other like cats. Then attack whoever would pull them apart. Then a minute later attack the other other girl or girls again. Then be mad at each other and there would be a high risk of other fights for the rest of the year.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Teslan said:


> My dad was a middle school teacher for years and broke up many fights. He said the boys were done after a couple of punches landed. The girls on the other hand would attack each other like cats. Then attack whoever would pull them apart. Then a minute later attack the other other girl or girls again. Then be mad at each other and there would be a high risk of other fights for the rest of the year.


Seems to hold true, my best man at my wedding, we beat the holy hell out of one another when we first met years before as freshmen in high school.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Not really the same line of thinking but here's an old memory that just came back to me. This happened 40+ years ago when I was 13 or 14 years old.

My friend's dad owned & operated a beer bar at the edge of town. The joint was a local hangout and a real goldmine. The bar had a float in a parade that my friend & I road on. After the parade, we ended up at the bar until closing time.

Two women started arguing in the bar just as we were all leaving. I guess they were both in their late 20s or early 30s. I remember one of them yelled something like: "I'm tired of you criticizing my old man!" In the parking lot, they started to go at it and there was blood. It took several large guys to pry them apart. From that exciting night, I've always remembered that girl fights can be real nasty.

They likely haven't spoken to one another since.

Gary

P.S. I love telling these old war stories!


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

So when men and women fight its anytime between 5 minutes and a life time before they make up.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I never argue with a woman anymore. I learned a long time ago to cut my losses in a loosing battle.

Ralph

"Yes, dear! You're right dear! You're always right, dear!"


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

I actually know one that is always right. Great gal great friend probably saved my life

Yeah her and female friends fought and it holds true they dont talk afterwards. Ever


----------

